# Interested in purchasing a bulk order of plain lard-based soap bars



## z2704186 (May 20, 2013)

*Interested in purchasing a bulk quantity of plain lard-based soap bars*

Greetings,

I live in Minneapolis, MN and am interested in purchasing a large quantity of lard-based unscented soap.  Ideally the soap would contain nothing more than lard and lye.  Also, would be nice if you lived nearby so as to reduce or eliminate shipping expense.  I don't require that the product be organic or be presented in fancy packaging/labels - just soap.  I am thinking an order of 200 bars (4oz) would be a good start, although I might want to sample a smaller quantity first, to ensure you know what you're doing.  Let me know how much this would cost per bar.  Thanks.

--Rob


----------



## MaitriBB (May 20, 2013)

Hi Rob, it might be more effective if you look for lard soap on Google or Etsy and then contact soapers directly via pm or email.


----------



## BotanicalWitch (May 20, 2013)

I am sure there are many qualified and wonderful soap makers in your area just goggle it. I just made myself a btch of Lard soap w/ some other oils to and it was wonderful. If you cant find one via Goggle let us know here and I am sure someone would reply as I live in New York


----------



## bodhi (May 20, 2013)

I sent a pm but no response.


----------



## houseofwool (May 20, 2013)

I am only a couple of hours from there.


----------



## Lindy (May 20, 2013)

I expect this person has posted on every soap forum they could find.


----------



## nebetmiw (May 26, 2013)

Something fishy here.  Sounds like they want to resell.


----------



## Lindy (May 27, 2013)

Oh they definitely do but that can be profitable for the soap-maker that is supplying them.  Nothing wrong with that...  As long as they are above-board.


----------

